# Where did the YouTube button go?



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Am I just not seeing it, or is it gone? 

The YT code still works, but the button is not there.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's there for me.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Mike Lang said:


> It's there for me.


Yep - Both in the Quick Reply box, and Advanced.

In advanced it's the last button in the second row (#, <>, PHP, HIDE, YouTube)


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> It's there for me.


I don't see it.

Link


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Weird.

It's _there_ if I hover over it there is a hidden button that I can click.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

The spoiler and YouTube button icons are being hosted at download.capablenet.com, but that doesn't appear to be reachable right now, so those images are being replaced by question marks as shown here:










The other icons are hosted on the forum itself, so they're working just fine.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yep, noticed this a day or two ago. And just came to post the same. I've checked in Safari, Chrome and Firefox. The icons for the SPOILER and YOUTUBE buttons are missing:


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

They won't load from download.capablenet.com from my MD comcast connection, nor from three MD FIOS connections, nor one VA FIOS connection.


```
wget http://download.capablenet.com/tcf/youtube.gif
--2013-10-29 02:34:00--  http://download.capablenet.com/tcf/youtube.gif
Resolving download.capablenet.com... 74.122.197.92
Connecting to download.capablenet.com|74.122.197.92|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
```
They will not load from our sites business verizon circuit.


```
wget http://download.capablenet.com/tcf/youtube.gif
--2013-10-29 02:34:24--  http://download.capablenet.com/tcf/youtube.gif
Resolving download.capablenet.com... 74.122.197.92
Connecting to download.capablenet.com|74.122.197.92|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
```
They *will* load through a VPN that terminates in New York, and through a vpn that terminates somewhere in California.


```
wget http://download.capablenet.com/tcf/youtube.gif
--2013-10-29 02:34:17--  http://download.capablenet.com/tcf/youtube.gif
Resolving download.capablenet.com... 74.122.197.92
Connecting to download.capablenet.com|74.122.197.92|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 640 [image/gif]
Saving to: `youtube.gif'
2013-10-29 02:34:17 (33.9 MB/s) - `youtube.gif' saved [640/640]
```


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

They're back for me.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Me too.


----------

